# Lola, Pulling and barking…



## Nikki&matt (Nov 6, 2021)

Anyone know how to train your almost 10 month old pup from pulling? Also help her with barking due to she still barks at everyone when on walks.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Find an experienced dog trainer who has experience with working GSD's, Malinois, etc. Prong Collars work wonders when fitted and used properly.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

A nice quick fix is various and sudden direction changes, swinging your opposite leg in front of the dog to change directions, keeping them close to your side. Soon enough they start focusing moreso on you to see what you're doing and which direction you'll turn, reward that. Larry Krohn on YouTube has some good videos on leash pulling.


----------



## Nikki&matt (Nov 6, 2021)

mnm said:


> Find an experienced dog trainer who has experience with working GSD's, Malinois, etc. Prong Collars work wonders when fitted and used properly.


Thank u I've looked them Prong Collars up and I disagree with them. I'll have a look at the youtube videos tho might help.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Nikki&matt said:


> Thank u I've looked them Prong Collars up and I disagree with them. I'll have a look at the youtube videos tho might help.


Prong collars can be a good tool if used correctly, but id definitely try some training first


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi Nikki and Matt,
Again I'll suggest that booklet I mentioned before to you. "Feisty Fido" by Patricia McConnell, Animal Behaviorist, on Amazon for $8.95

She covers all the techniques for handling the problems you're having with Lola out in public.
These are pretty common behaviors that young dogs have when they haven't been trained as youngsters.
The above comment about re-directing is one of several techniques she uses. It does help.

This is an easily followed book giving you step by step directions to overcome these problems.

Also I'll say again, get involved in a good Basic Obedience Class near you. They're out there and usually don't cost much. Good obedience is the foundation to encouraging good behaviors and stamping out
the rebelliousness that so many young dogs seem to get at this young age.

1. Get the booklet
2. Sign up for Basic Obedience class

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nikki&matt (Nov 6, 2021)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Hi Nikki and Matt,
> Again I'll suggest that booklet I mentioned before to you. "Feisty Fido" by Patricia McConnell, Animal Behaviorist, on Amazon for $8.95
> 
> She covers all the techniques for handling the problems you're having with Lola out in public.
> ...


They dint do classes at the moment due to coronavirus alot has been put on hold due to that we spoke to vets also about that so until that's back and running we cant do classes. She has her first vets course booked for 6th December so I will speak to vets again also. Thanks again.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Don't wait to train. Classes are great for teaching your dog to be good around other dogs, but the real learning happens at home!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

The best thing that I’ve done for Bailey (who is also 9 months, and reactive) is go to a trainer who understands working dogs. A better (leather, nylon) leash might help your dog too. We have that same chain leash (my brother thought it was cool) but it’s not great for corrections, and doesn’t give much control, from my experience with it. We’ve switched to a halti dual ended leash.


----------



## Nikki&matt (Nov 6, 2021)

It's weird but she does amazing running by your side then walking weird how that works it be nice tho is she can walk by my side instead pulling.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Nikki&matt said:


> Thank u I've looked them Prong Collars up and I disagree with them. I'll have a look at the youtube videos tho might help.


Prong collars work for some dogs, not all. It worked for my1st GSD, but not for my current one.


----------

